# Who thinks Brock is gonna go back to WWE



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

after his big loss on Saturday and losing as bad as he did in the first round... as he was walking back to the dressing room he was confronted by the undertaker... Now.. the undertaker is a big boy but I think he is smarter then that to bow up to Lesnar and challenge him to a real fight... so who here that watches UFC thinks there may be more on the horizon for Brock then his UFC career?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Not a big brock fan but he would wreck the undertaker in a reall fight


----------



## alp12ha (Mar 5, 2011)

I think Brock is gonna go back to WWE. He has many fans in WWE and many peoples to watched him wwe.
I hope he come back soon.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

He is coaching this season of tuf so dont hold your breath he is not leaving the ufc in the foreseeable future


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think his contract with UFC runs a couple more years at least and UFC has treated him well. He did not part on good terms with WWE so the deal would have to be sweet I think.


----------

